# Congrats!



## lieperjp (Dec 28, 2008)

According to our Fourm data, we have now exceeded 10,000 threads of [-]completely[/-] mostly useful information!!!

Let's have a party!!!


----------



## photoatdv (Dec 28, 2008)

When and where...


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 28, 2008)

Count Me out, 

parties normally entail lots of American dj stuff.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 28, 2008)

photoatdv said:


> When and where...



My house anytime. BYOB.

~Dave


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 14, 2009)

And today we hit 5,000 members, 880 of them active members! 



We should do an old member drive and get our old members to come back


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 14, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> ...We should do an old member drive and get our old members to come back


Excellent idea! (Although when I suggested it, my methods were called "churchy." [I have a memory like a steel trap, Footer!]) If you, or anyone, have any ideas for the monthly CB Newsletter that is sent to all 5000 members, drop dvsDave a PM.


----------



## erosing (Jan 14, 2009)

You know, I didn't know there was a news letter until I cleared out the spam folder on an old gmail account I have. I was wondering if this was the case with other people too, I don't have any custom filters set and gmail registered it as spam, how many other people's email clients read it as spam?


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Count Me out,
> 
> parties normally entail lots of American dj stuff.



i found this funny..until i realized how true it is...


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 15, 2009)

Hughesie said:


> Count Me out,
> 
> parties normally entail lots of American dj stuff.



but you could bust out your sunglasses again!


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 15, 2009)

Pie4Weebl said:


> but you could bust out your sunglasses again!


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 16, 2009)

dvsDave mentioned that a bunch of the first news letters were rejected as spam and he was concerned about that hurting CB's reputation. 


Pie4Weebl said:


> but you could bust out your sunglasses again!


No thank you... PLEASE! My eyes are still burning from the last time.


----------



## Synchronize (Jan 16, 2009)

Most newsletters generated from any website usually appear as spam. All of the sites and communities I have run (somewhere around 5) I have used a different newsletter system for and they always show up in spam until you mark it as not spam in your mail client. Only thing to do on the communities end is really just post a board wide announcement that says "Hey we have newsletters and they are probably in your spam folders FYI".

And yay for 5000 members!

EDIT: I've never messed about in the VB AdminCP (I'm more of an IPB man myself) and I'm not sure if thats where you generate the newsletter from, but where ever you do, if you dont fill in all of the fields (ie all name field, reply info, etcetera) most mail clients will automatically assume spam.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm well aware of the consequences of using newsletter tools that are bundled with a CMS or forum package. I use MailBuild.com to create our newsletters, and test them against spam filters before I send the newsletters. I've had some issues with gmail and comcast in the past, but I've gotten those, hopefully, resolved. We use the latest in sender verification tools and I'm always on the lookout for the solution that will get us the highest list to read ratio as possible.


----------



## genericcomment (Jan 19, 2009)

Controlbooth newsletters make it to my inbox and I have gmail. I've never had to mark anything that came from this site 'not spam'. Who knows.


----------



## renegadeblack (Jan 26, 2009)

When's the last time one was sent out? I have gmail and just looked through my spam and didn't find a one.


----------

